
YC Summer 2018 Invites/Rejections - symbolepro
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the Summer 2017 batch yet?
======
jbyks
We have some people who got in last time chatting with us and doing mock
interviews here:
[https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator](https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator)

------
ploggingdev
Not yet. Come join the chat room for YC S18 applicants :
[https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

